# Answering my smart phone issue



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I am using a new LGL164VL android phone...

Most of the time when my smart phone rings, the screen that pops up has three squares to click on... "Answer", "Ignore with message" , and "Ignore". That is fine, all three options work. But some times instead of three squares, three circles come up. When I click on the circle buttons nothing happens, I am unable to answer the call. 

Why do three circles some times come up instead of the squares? And how do I answer when the circle buttons do not work?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I could be wrong but try sliding one circle to another. If green try that one.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I hate phones, have an LG Android and I think the thing says swipe.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Just refuse all calls until phone shows squares... LOL Or get one of these...










And tell Sarah (the operator) that you want to speak to Andy down at the courthouse.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

The squares work simple and easy, just one tap to answer the call.

The circles require several swipes to answer the call, I some times miss the call.

I called LG Customer Service and they tell me they have no information on this issue.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

User manual! Here goes!
http://www.product-manuals.com/cate...lg/product/LGL164VL/manualtype/owners-manual/

Mon


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> User manual! Here goes!
> http://www.product-manuals.com/cate...lg/product/LGL164VL/manualtype/owners-manual/
> 
> Mon


Thank you for the link, but the answer to my issue does not seem to be in the user's manual.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeffery said:


> Thank you for the link, but the answer to my issue does not seem to be in the user's manual.


I only got thru half of it before my brain short circuited, lol.
But I didn't see the answer either. It's probably in all that mumbo jumbo on setting up the screen options and 'apps', etc.
The first thing I noticed reading the table of contents was "how to answer the phone" wasn't even mentioned. 

So, just to be clear, I can find out how to play games, surf the net with multiple windows open, take pictures and God knows what else.............but one of the top 2 or 3 functions of a _*phone*_.............ain't in the instruction booklet.
I'm so glad I still got flip phones or I'd never make it in today's world.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Jeffery said:


> Thank you for the link, but the answer to my issue does not seem to be in the user's manual.


Here's a better copy of the user manual, on LG's site. The manual to which I referred you a while back is almost identical but for a slightly different model, because you'd provided only the name, not the model number.
http://www.lg.com/us/support-mobile/lg-L164VL#manuals

Answering a call is on page 44. To answer, you drag the button you want across the screen. You said swiping doesn't always work; if you're not sure of the difference between dragging and swiping, that's on page 19. Basically, dragging is sort of a swipe that starts right on top of the button. But you have to start by touching the button, then drag; if you try to swipe instead, but don't happen to hit the button right at the start of the swipe, it's not going to work.

The square buttons you sometimes see sound like what comes up when a call comes in while you're already using the phone.

I'd suggest that you sit down with the manual and read it through so you know what's in it and where to find answers when you need them. So far, all the questions you've asked about your phone are covered in the manual. Most folks here don't mind answering simple questions, but it'll save you time to just check the manual.

If you don't use text messaging, another option would be to trade in the smart phone for a flip phone. They're simpler to use, and easier to carry around as well. Smart phones are great, but if all you want is a phone, may not be the best choice.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

The phone im using right now is a LG smart phone.i used it for calls and everything else.untill i got my zte phone.i had to slide to answer calls on my lg. And have to do the same with my zte..
I've had issues with answering both phones.and the only times i fixed the issue was when i did a system/factory restore..each time i transfer the photo's n other info to my desktop PC. Then and only then.i did the restore.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Here's a better copy of the user manual, on LG's site. The manual to which I referred you a while back is almost identical but for a slightly different model, because you'd provided only the name, not the model number.
> http://www.lg.com/us/support-mobile/lg-L164VL#manuals
> 
> Answering a call is on page 44. To answer, you drag the button you want across the screen. You said swiping doesn't always work; if you're not sure of the difference between dragging and swiping, that's on page 19. Basically, dragging is sort of a swipe that starts right on top of the button. But you have to start by touching the button, then drag; if you try to swipe instead, but don't happen to hit the button right at the start of the swipe, it's not going to work.
> ...



Technically, you're correct, both manuals gave the same explanation on what to do to answer and if you search long enough, the reason _*why*_ is in there to the OP's question, but burying it on page 44 of the manual is typical nowadays when some of still remember what a phone is actually used for, lol.

If I interpreted correctly, the 'squares' pop up when it's a known contact that's calling you, otherwise it's a 'circle' and then you have to swipe, to answer it. Then again, I could still be wrong. But there's tons of detailed info on taking pictures and watching videos. 

The next question is, how to change that setting so you can answer all calls the same way. It may be possible, but he'll probably have to call customer service in a foreign country. Hopefully he has unlimited minutes to enjoy while he waits.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Kind defeats the purpose when you start wanting somebody to swipe your phone and my use of this word has nothing to do with answering a call.

And apparently you can theoretically send text messages with a flip phone. But its not for the faint of heart as each button has like 43 functions when typing a message and the buttons are small as is the screen. I can see texting if I had equivalent of a computer keyboard, but not when I have the equivalent keyboard of an old touchtone phone.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's when you look for a flip phone with voice recognition, and a little microphone symbol.

When I discovered that on my old phone, it was a day to celebrate!

Mon


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Nope.
That's when I tell people, "I don't text. If you wanna talk let's talk, otherwise.........Bye."


----------

